# Current World Record Rainbow Trout....



## 1roofmusky (May 20, 2008)

For your viewing pleasure........

The whole story from ESPN-
http://sports.espn.go.com/outdoors/fishing/news/story?id=2901070

Some more pics I found of the fish/angler-
http://images.google.com/images?sou...esult_group&ct=title&resnum=4&ved=0CCEQsAQwAw


----------



## 1roofmusky (May 20, 2008)

It kinda looks like a giant Red-bellied Pacu!


----------



## Fish Scalper (Oct 31, 2009)

That fish was caught two years ago. The kids twin brother has since caught a 48 pounder and I think it was posted here as it came the same week as the record brown from Michigan this past fall. I remeber reading those Rainbow's up there are triploids and some were fighting them being certified due to the genetics. Big fish for sure. I think the two brothers have caught hundreds over 20 or 30 lbs or something.


----------



## JonTheFisherman (Oct 11, 2009)

1roofmusky said:


> It kinda looks like a giant Red-bellied Pacu!


thats what i thought when i first looked at it! nice fish though!


----------



## 1roofmusky (May 20, 2008)

Fish Scalper said:


> That fish was caught two years ago. The kids twin brother has since caught a 48 pounder and I think it was posted here as it came the same week as the record brown from Michigan this past fall. I remeber reading those Rainbow's up there are triploids and some were fighting them being certified due to the genetics. Big fish for sure. I think the two brothers have caught hundreds over 20 or 30 lbs or something.


I DID see that the fish was caught several years ago. I am bored and cabin fever is setting in so I'm searching for interesting things to post on the net. Just passin' the time and thought some guys would like to see some big fish pics.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

holy$&!$ wow is that a rainbow or steelhead?????


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Steelhead Fever said:


> holy$&!$ wow is that a rainbow or steelhead?????


Its a genetically engineered rainbow trout that escaped into a nearby lake and got huge. The fact that it is aloud as the world record is complete BS IMO.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

acklac7 said:


> Its a genetically engineered rainbow trout that escaped into a nearby lake and got huge. The fact that it is aloud as the world record is complete BS IMO.


bingo. I dont know about the facts surrounding this, but there is something suspicious here. my first thought was these people kept it in a pen and fed it pellets.


----------



## bigcatjoe (Sep 6, 2006)

This fish was taken from a certain waterway in which there are many of these triploid rainbows. They were introduced in numbers, and these brothers have caught many of them topping 20 pounds. Found some info on a website I presumed was theirs, describing the techniques used and had a bunch of pics of other fish they've caught. Should it be a world record? Perhaps with an asterisk. If they are willing to accept this fish regarding its minute genetic differences, they should place it in a sub-category. This is not a naturally occurring animal. 
-Joe


----------



## Fish Scalper (Oct 31, 2009)

Triploids are genetically altered not to breed, so really just sterile fish. All their effort goes into growth. They are definitely not pen raised and not escapee's. Again, these two brothers have caught hundred's of monster trout and hold quite a few line class records on these fish in that same lake. While some were fighting these fish being certified, they haven't been successful and the two boys just keep one upping each other on world records.


----------



## bigcatjoe (Sep 6, 2006)

Here's a video of the brothers actually fishing the lake with a film crew and landing a few giants.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Fish Scalper said:


> Triploids are genetically altered not to breed, so really just sterile fish. All their effort goes into growth. They are definitely not pen raised and not escapee's.



I could have sworn they escaped from a nearby research facility of some sort. Guess im wrong


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Video says it all but anyway

http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2009/09/biotechfishing/



x said:


> *On September 5, Saskatchewan fisherman Sean Konrad caught a 48-pound, world-record rainbow trout. The fish came from Lake Diefenbaker, where trout genetically engineered to grow extra-big escaped from a fish farm nine years ago.*


----------



## Streamhawk (Apr 25, 2008)

Too bad you have to travel to the middle of no where canada!! LOL that is a huge rainbow. It seems evey fishing show that you watch when they are in canada, the fish are just huge, does not matter what type of fish, they are just big.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Streamhawk said:


> Too bad you have to travel to the middle of no where canada!! LOL that is a huge rainbow. It seems evey fishing show that you watch when they are in canada, the fish are just huge, does not matter what type of fish, they are just big.



Before the "white man" destroyed this country's environment (not to mention rape the country's resources) everything was big here too...


----------



## bigcatjoe (Sep 6, 2006)

haha, and the native americans were more careful with their genetically designed triploid rainbows.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

And so, let the money making commense...They keep talking about how secluded it is...lol...not for long I'm afraid. I also wonder how long those fish will be around??? I'm assuming they do not reproduce??

Nevertheless....I'd still love to catch one of those beasts!


----------



## Fish Scalper (Oct 31, 2009)

There was an article out there that spoke about how long they expected these non-breeders to be in the lake and just how much bigger they might be or might become before they expire. Also talked about how the farm "let" the fish into the lake and then claimed they escaped, you know that's there story and they're sticking to it. Maybe those two brothers were the gate tenders when 500,000 eater sized fish just happened made the jail break.


----------

